# Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet - Tomorrow



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jun 10, 2017)

26th. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 11, 2017 - This coming Sunday

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON

Valley West Shopping Center 
3916 West Old Shakopee Road 
Bloomington, Minnesota 55437

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 26th. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS: 
Vendor Setup 7 am 
Open to the Public 8 am - noon

Admission $2
Swap Space $15
Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:

Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook
or call Jon 612-597-6753 or Gary 612-202-2900


----------

